# Install Scissor Jacks



## kmcfetters

Has anyone installed the scissor jacks? I am wanting something a little easier to level with than the blocks. I will leave the stabilazer jacks on for the easy sites. I was wondering if it was recommended for the frame to be on that kind of pressure----thx


----------



## aplvlykat

The way I understand it the scissor jacks are not used to level the TT just a stronger/better way to stablize it. I like mine they seem to work better then the OEM ones. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy

You may find you will bend your frame doing this. You need to level with the wheels, then use the scissor jacks to stabilize and add a bit of adjustment. But if you try to use the jacks to do all the leveling you'll have problems with the frame.


----------



## kmcfetters

Gotcha!----I was thinking they were to level it all--I think I will stay away from them then---thx


----------



## VideoRedBaron

I have a 2006 21RS on order to arrive first part of March.
My sister and her husband have a 2004 Outback 21RS with the normal stabilzer jacks like I have on my Coleman Utah popup (which I am trading in). I understand from the dealer the 2006 has scissor jacks instead.

Q1: Have any of you experienced that Outback has moved to scissor jacks from the 2004 year to 2006?
Q2: Which is better scissors or the other?
Q3: I have sandpads on the jacks of my Coleman which I can move to the Outback if they will fit. Any comments on if they will fit?
Thanks Ron Eastman


----------



## VideoRedBaron

I have a 2006 21RS on order to arrive first part of March.
My sister and her husband have a 2004 Outback 21RS with the normal stabilzer jacks like I have on my Coleman Utah popup (which I am trading in). I understand from the dealer the 2006 has scissor jacks instead.

Q1: Have any of you experienced that Outback has moved to scissor jacks from the 2004 year to 2006?
Q2: Which is better scissors or the other?
Q3: I have sandpads on the jacks of my Coleman which I can move to the Outback if they will fit. Any comments on if they will fit?
Thanks Ron Eastman


----------



## tdvffjohn

The scissors jacks are sturdier than the stabilizers they use now. I still would not use them for leveling tho. The scissors on my Dutchman were strong but the best thing to keep the trailers movement down is wheel brace you can put between the two tires.

I do not know if the sandpads will fit, I use wood anyway.


----------



## CamperAndy

The sand pads will fit the current stabilizer jacks but mine came with the pads already installed, so you may not need an extra set of sand pads. The pads will not fit (and are not needed) for the scissor jacks.

What ever you have do not use them to "Level" the trailer. Use blocks under the wheels for side to side and the tongue jack for front to back then use the 4 corner stabilizers to firm it all up. Also between the wheel chocks are the best method to minimize trailer rocking.


----------



## PDX_Doug

kmcfetters,

If you want to actually lift and level, This is what you need.

Not cheap, About $700 each (you would need two), but they will literally lift the trailer off the ground!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## VideoRedBaron

CamperAndy said:


> The pads will not fit (and are not needed) for the scissor jacks.
> [snapback]75737[/snapback]​


CamperAndy (and/or anyone else),
Since I am an Outback newbie (popup veteran), Why are sand pads not needed for scissor jacks? I understand from earlier threads that scissors jacks are stronger than the other jack, but I don't know what the bottom (or ground end) of the scissors jack looks like. I go to the beach a lot and something like sand pads have been nice.

Ron


----------



## 2500Ram

VideoRedBaron said:


> CamperAndy (and/or anyone else),
> Since I am an Outback newbie (popup veteran), Why are sand pads not needed for scissor jacks? I understand from earlier threads that scissors jacks are stronger than the other jack, but I don't know what the bottom (or ground end) of the scissors jack looks like. I go to the beach a lot and something like sand pads have been nice.
> 
> Ron
> [snapback]75798[/snapback]​


Ron, most scissor jacks already have the round or square pad on them look here and you'll see what I mean. Not like the single retractable leg on the Outback. We carry these to use as sand pads and in a pinch you can make a pyramid and change a tire with them as well and they level the trailer.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70

He use the regular stabilizers.

Also use screw type jacks under the frame for more stability.SEE THEM HERE

Ramps of wood for leveling.

Steve


----------



## Steelhead

What they said. Asking for trouble if you try to level with scissor jacks or the original stabilizers. level with tongue jack front to back and some sort of blocking under wheels side to side. scissor jacks have a flat plate bottom so sand pads aren't needed. However in situations on soft earth or sand it's usually best to place a wider block of wood or plastic leveler blocks under the jacks to prevent them from "sinking" in to the soft material. I usually use pieces of 3/4" plywd that I have cut to an appropriate size. cheap ,easy and works good.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## nascarcamper

When I first started camping I was too aggressive with the blocking and ran into problems getting doors to shut properly.







The trick is to block the wheels tight. That is where you get most of your movement.


----------



## HootBob

I use the Aluminum Stacker Jacks to stablize side to side and the Deluxe Tire Locking Chock
for front to back movement
And a step stabilizer also help and have no problem with any movement in the TT

Don


----------



## Thor

HootBob said:


> I use the Aluminum Stacker Jacks to stablize side to side and the Deluxe Tire Locking Chock
> for front to back movement
> And a step stabilizer also help and have no problem with any movement in the TT
> 
> Don
> [snapback]75954[/snapback]​


Don - I forgot about your step stabilizer - Do you have any pics?

Thor


----------



## 2500Ram

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Aluminum Stacker Jacks to stablize side to side and the Deluxe Tire Locking Chock
> for front to back movement
> And a step stabilizer also helpÂ and have no problem with any movement in the TT
> 
> Don
> [snapback]75954[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Don - I forgot about your step stabilizer - Do you have any pics?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]76254[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm interested as well.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram

Is it something like this?

Clicky


----------



## Moosegut

2500Ram said:


> Is it something like this?
> 
> Clicky
> [snapback]76444[/snapback]​


Hmmm. Whether that's it or not, I'm ordering two. At 265, every time I hit the steps I cringe - afraid of breaking them. These seem like they'll eliminate my fear - and stop the rocking as someone enters or exits. Thanks for finding them.

Scott


----------



## Burger

kmcfetters said:


> Has anyone installed the scissor jacks? I am wanting something a little easier to level with than the blocks. I will leave the stabilazer jacks on for the easy sites. I was wondering if it was recommended for the frame to be on that kind of pressure----thx
> [snapback]41029[/snapback]​


The first trip with our Outback the cheap stabilizers that were on it when we bought it would not hold the trailer steady and actually flexed to the point that the trailer was not stabilzed. So, I took it back to the dealer and they replaced them with scissor jacks free of charge, and the same brand that every other manufacturer is using. We've been using them for four years now and have not had any problems. Just make sure your trailer is as level as you want it, then put the scissors down without over doing it. The trailer wil be very solid. Anyway it works for me and I've never had any trouble with the frame or doors not closing properly. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Thor

2500ram

I like the clicky thing from camping world. I believe Don's was different, I just cannot remember exactly.

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Aluminum Stacker Jacks to stablize side to side and the Deluxe Tire Locking Chock
> for front to back movement
> And a step stabilizer also helpÂ and have no problem with any movement in the TT
> 
> Don
> [snapback]75954[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Don - I forgot about your step stabilizer - Do you have any pics?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]76254[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thor this is the one I have
This is at its smallest adjustment









And This is at its Highest adjustment









By the way Thor I have one for you the next time we meet.

Don


----------



## 2500Ram

Thanks Don.









Bill.


----------



## VideoRedBaron

Over the years with popups, I have never had any problem leveling the unit using boards under the single axle tire on the low side, placing simple wheel chocks in front of and behind the single axle tire and "snugging up" with the stabilizer jacks at the corners.

I have seen several times here the need for the "between the wheel" chock.
Question: Will not the simple wheel chocks in front of the front axle and behind the rear axle keep the 21RS from moving fore and aft? I expect the snug stabilzer jacks will hold down the "shimmy" of the frame side-to-side.

Its teach the newbie time.
Ron


----------



## HootBob

It will Ron
But I think with the chock in between the tires it's seem a little more stable
Plus I heard stories while hooking up the jack broke and the TT moved a couple of feet
With a chock in between the TT shouldn't move
The chock is the last thing I take off before pulling out.
To me it's just more insurance.

Don


----------



## Steelhead

HootBob said:


> It will Ron
> But I think with the chock in between the tires it's seem a little more stable
> Plus I heard stories while hooking up the jack broke and the TT moved a couple of feet
> With a chock in between the TT shouldn't move
> The chock is the last thing I take off before pulling out.
> To me it's just more insurance.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]80637[/snapback]​


Ditto, and good advice IMHO

Dallas


----------



## huntr70

I kind of do it both ways....

I use simple chocks cut from 4x4 wood posts. I put them between the dual tires, that way if it slips, (and it hasn't so far) it is only going a couple inches before hitting the next tire or chock.

I am supplementing the stabilizers with aluminum stackers this year.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:



> I am supplementing the stabilizers with aluminum stackers this year.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]80690[/snapback]​


Steve I use both stabilizers and the aluminum stackers together

Don


----------



## Moosegut

HootBob said:


> It will Ron
> But I think with the chock in between the tires it's seem a little more stable
> Plus I heard stories while hooking up the jack broke and the TT moved a couple of feet
> With a chock in between the TT shouldn't move
> The chock is the last thing I take off before pulling out.
> To me it's just more insurance.
> Don
> [snapback]80637[/snapback]​





Steelhead said:


> Ditto, and good advice IMHO
> Dallas
> [snapback]80645[/snapback]​





huntr70 said:


> I am supplementing the stabilizers with aluminum stackers this year.
> Steve
> [snapback]80690[/snapback]​


Ditto, ditto and ditto. Is that redundant?

I've had a deluxe chock for years and am buying another one for the wheels on the other side. (CW Deluxe Chock) This TT seems to rock back and forth a bit more than my old TT and I think it's because of the length of TT/frame in front of the axles. My old TT's axles were more centered on the frame. I just had a delivery of a pair of scissor jacks that I will install at the mid point between the front axle and the front stabilizer. I may, also replace the four stock stabilizers with scissor jacks - I'll see how this works.

I also bought a set of four aluminum stacker jacks (Stacker Jacks) that I'll place in the front and rear of the axles. And I bought a step stabilizer (Camping World again but, you're probably tired of the links). So, all of that combined should keep it pretty solid. I figure, deploying ALL of that should only add ten minutes to my set up time. DW doesn't like rocking motion so I try to get it as solid as I can. That's one of the reasons I sold my sailboat - *That alone is rock solid proof of my devotion to DW.*







I miss sailing.







Ahhhh, but she's worth it.









Don (Hootbob) has a step stabilizer that he bought from his dealer and he was willing to pick one up for me and bring it to the May rally (I've been unable to find the one he has), but I figured I'd try the one from CW. I'll have it tested long before the May rally so I'll still be able to get that one. His seems beefier and easier to adjust. We'll see.







I was just going to hit the post button and I realized I'm in the same thread where Don posted info about his stabilizer, so look up ^ to see the pics.


----------



## Thor

Don's set-up is sweet. I have walked thru his TT and it does not move at all. There is a big difference between his set-up and just using the the 4 stabilizing pads.

Great job Don.

Thor


----------

